# Any good Remote Support services for home theater? Wirewize?



## willthiel (Nov 4, 2008)

Does anyone know about any remote support services for home theater. As in, I call them up or go onto their website, tell them what I have and what my problem is, and they tell me how to fix it. Besides forum-type services like this one, and not counting FireDog and GeekSquad.

The only thing I have been able to find so far is Wirewize - which looks pretty cool, but I still haven't tried their live support.

Thanks!
- Will


----------

